# Jungendliche/Kinder angezeigt



## gimli (12. Mai 2008)

Für mich war erstmals ist zu lesen, dass Jungendliche/Kinder angezeigt werden, wenn sie ohne den richtigen VISpas angeln. 
|gr:|gr:

Obwohl ich Kontrollen für durchaus angemessen halte, so sollte doch eine gewisse Verhältnismäßigkeit von den Behörden/Kontrollorganen an den Tag gelegt werden. Insbesondere Jungendlichen/Kindern gegenüber sollte eine Ermahnung vollkommen ausreichend sein!

Angeln ist für sie wesentlich besser, als sie von der Strasse zu holen zu müssen!


----------



## wilhelm (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jungendliche/Kinder angezeigt*

Ja so ist das Beamte und Auslegung von Vorschriften.Tut er nichts ist es nicht gut ,tut er was, wie oben angeführt, ist es auch nicht gut.
Klar hab ich für die Jungs Verständnis für deine Meinung auch Gimli, aber wo fängt die Tolleranz an und wo hörts dann auf, ist leider nicht so einfach zu beantworten. Man kann nur auf Verständnisvolle Aufseher und Beamte hoffen.
In diesem Sinn


Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## ToxicToolz (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jungendliche/Kinder angezeigt*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Klar hab ich für die Jungs Verständnis für deine Meinung auch Gimli, aber wo fängt die Tolleranz an und wo hörts dann auf, ist leider nicht so einfach zu beantworten.
> 
> 
> Gruß Wilhelm


 

Jau so isset nämlich... Und es wird bestimmt einige Beamte geben die bei sowas schon oft genug mal nen Auge zu gedrückt haben. Und es kann auch sein das diese Beamten dann den ein oder anderen Jugendlichen öfter mal erwischt haben, und dann nochmal nen Auge zudrücken? " NEIN"...

Denn manche dieser Jung´s sagen sich dann auch " Mensch guck mal ist ja zweimal Super gelaufen" also wird wohl möglich weiter gemacht.
Grenzen müssen nun mal sein...So Hart diese auch sind.

Gruß Mike


----------



## theundertaker (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jungendliche/Kinder angezeigt*

Also welche Altersstufe hier auch immer gemeint ist, aber ich kann nur vollends zustimmen...sollen Kinder doch angeln dürfen, ohne von den Behörden gleich bestraft zu werden...Da suchen sich die Kids nun schon ein Hobby...und machen keine anderen Dummheiten, wie oben schon erwähnt wurde...und dann sowas...klar gelten Gesetze auch für Kinder...aber diese bis zu einem bestimmten Alter zu ermahnen sollte doch ausreichen...eher bin ich dafür, dass eine Bestrafung erfolgt, wenn die Kinder sich nicht an die Fischereigesetze halten würden...d. h. in der Schonzeit die geschützten Fische entnehmen und solche Sachen...

Welche Altersklasse ist denn hier gemeint?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ToxicToolz (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jungendliche/Kinder angezeigt*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Welche Altersklasse ist denn hier gemeint?
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas


 

Ja wäre noch interessant zu wissen. Vielleicht kann der TE ja mal sagen wo er da wat gelesen hat.

Noch kurz erwähnt war Ich mal in Schönefeld an nem Vereinsgewässer (Schönefelder Bauernsee), da waren Jugendliche Angler die der Meinung waren erstmal Nachts ein Feuer der absolute besonderen Größe machen zu müssen und in dieses Ihre Fänge geworfen haben die sie nicht verwerten wollen. |gr:|gr: Nach ca 3-4 mal ermahnung bin Ich dann einfach mal mit meiner Kühlbox voll Wasser an Ihre Ansitzstelle gegangen und der Drops war gelutscht für die etwas sehr dummen Kinder.

Gruß Mike


----------



## fliafi (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jungendliche/Kinder angezeigt*

Hallo Zusammen,



gimli schrieb:


> Für mich war erstmals ist zu lesen, dass Jungendliche/Kinder angezeigt werden, wenn sie ohne den richtigen VISpas angeln.
> |gr:|gr:
> 
> Obwohl ich Kontrollen für durchaus angemessen halte, so sollte doch eine gewisse Verhältnismäßigkeit von den Behörden/Kontrollorganen an den Tag gelegt werden. Insbesondere Jungendlichen/Kindern gegenüber sollte eine Ermahnung vollkommen ausreichend sein!
> ...



Also ich teile die Meinung von gimli hundertprozentig. Ich arbeite sehr viel (und gerne!) mit jugendlichen Anglern und kann ihnen in der Summe nur das beste Zeugnis ausstellen. Wenn sich Jugendliche für die Natur und das Angeln interessieren haben sie in der Regel schon einen riesen Schritt in ihrer Persönlichkeits-Entwicklung getan. Das es hin und wieder mal auch schwarze Schafe gibt, na ja . . . - die gibt es meiner Erfahrung nach bei Erwachsenen mehr. 

Ich würd es, sofern es nicht ganz schwere oder Wiederholungsdelikte sind bei einer Ermahnung belassen. Das kann man als Erwachsener glaub ich schon abwägen.


----------



## gimli (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jungendliche/Kinder angezeigt*



> Vielleicht kann der TE ja mal sagen wo er da wat gelesen hat.



Das kannst du hier nachlesen: http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/sportvissers/actueel/818/bonnen_bij_visserijcontroles.html #h


----------



## wilhelm (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jungendliche/Kinder angezeigt*

Also Gimli so wie ich das mit meinen zugegeben bescheidenen Niederländischkenntnissen gelesen habe war der Junge 13 Jahre alt und hat wohl auch noch ein Feuerchen entzündet. Bzw. zum Zeitpunkt der Kontrolle wurden auch andere Umweltdelikte wie offenes Feuer bemerkt.
Punkt 1: Mit 13 kann man lesen
Punkt 2: Mit Papa oder Mensch über 18 mit Papieren darf der junge Herr mit einer Rute angeln
Punkt 3: Mit dem Naturverständnis scheint es nicht weit her zu sein.#d#d
Fazit : Polizei und Behörden haben richtig gehandelt, da das Verhalten nach meiner bescheidenen Meinung schon arg daneben ist.
Falsche Toleranz kann man täglich in unserer Stadt und anderswo bewundern.#q
Grenzen muss man nun mal einhalten.

Nur mal so, um meine Meinung zu begründen und nichts für Ungut

Gruß Wilhelm#h


----------



## krauthi (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jungendliche/Kinder angezeigt*

ok  gesetz ist gesetz  und gillt  für jeden 
wobei ich  es auch gut heißen würde wenn erst mal eine verwarnung ausgesprochen würde ( bis zui einem bestimmten alter )

viel schlimmer finde ich  dagegen die einstellung  mancher andere möchtegernangler

zb  vispaß für die frau kaufen  damit man dan mit 4 ruten angeln darf


----------



## wilhelm (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jungendliche/Kinder angezeigt*

Krauti da hast ja eigendlich Recht,aber ich glaube wir drehen uns hier im Kreis. Auf der einen Seite betrunkene Angler,falsche Köder,Lagerfeuer,verbotenes Nachtangeln und ich möchte fast Wetten wir beide wissen welche Landleute sich hier leider sehr hervortun.(Bitte jetzt nicht Steinigen).Dreck an den Angelstellen Schnur Usw.usw.usw. und dann beim Bengel ( Nur du.du) Also die Nerven hätt ich auch nicht.
Ich selbst war erst vor einer Woche an den Maasplaazen in Roermond und habe mindestens 2-300 Meter alte Schnur gefunden und entsorgt! Der arme Bauer hat dort Pferde auf der Koppel, möchte dich mal erleben wenn deine Tiere so von "Anglern" gefährdet würden.
Leider gehen dort so gut wie keine Niederländer angeln aber obengenannte in rauen Mengen. Ich will bestimmt nicht alle verurteilen aber die Realität ist leider so.

Gruß Wilhelm:m


----------



## theundertaker (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jungendliche/Kinder angezeigt*

Looool....ich halte mich lieber zurück...

Es ist keinesfalls schlimm, wenn die eigene Frau auch einen Vispas (solltest mal auf die Rechtschreibung achten) hat...verstehe diese Aussage in keinster Weise...das ist doch lächerlich...Frauen dürfen wohl nicht angeln oder wie?

*könnte schon wieder platzen*


----------



## arno (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jungendliche/Kinder angezeigt*

Moin!
Ich gehe zu ein paar Jungs und frage, da sie am Wasser mit den Ruten stehen, ob sie mir mal Ihr Angelpapiere zeigen würden, nach dem ich meinen Ausweis gezogen habe und mich als Fischereiaufseher erklärt habe.
Als antwort bekomme ich zu hören:
Ich hab ja gar keinen Köder drann, da darf ich gar nicht kontrollieren.
Jetzt werd mal nicht frech, sag ich , sonst kannst Du Dir Deine Rute bei der Polizei abholen.
Habt Ihr jetzt Papiere oder nicht?
Nein, wir haben uns die Sachen nur mal von meinem papa geliehen und wollten mal gucken, ob man damit was fängt.
Dann bestell mal Deinen Papa nen schönen Gruß, das beim nächsten Mal er Ärger bekommen kann!
Ja, mache ich und die Jungs verduften.
Da kommt eine alte Dame auf mich zu und sagt:
Die Jungs hätte ich jetzt aber nicht laufen lassen, die stehen hier fast jeden Tag!
Klasse, hätte ich das gewußt, wären die Burschen mir nicht so davon gekommen!
So sind dann also unsere Kids, lügen auch noch frech ohne Rot zu werden, absolut abgebrüht!
Ich weiß jetzt wirklich nicht, wie ich das nächste Mal reagieren soll!
Wenn die Masche des strengen großen Onkels nicht mehr zieht, dann werde ich doch mal etwas schärfer werden!
Allein schon wegen der Frechheit!


----------



## krauthi (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jungendliche/Kinder angezeigt*

wenn deine frau/verlobte  selber  angelt  ist das doch alles legal 

sollte das aber nicht so sein  dan sehe ich das eben so  das eine person   vier angeln benutzt


----------



## theundertaker (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jungendliche/Kinder angezeigt*

ja jut...sie hat auch selber schon nen Fisch gefangen...


----------



## Jaws (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jungendliche/Kinder angezeigt*

*petri   *


----------



## krauthi (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jungendliche/Kinder angezeigt*

dan auch von mir ein dickes petri heil  und sorry  für das offtopic 


aber nun wieder zum eigendlichen thema
wenn  so wie es ja schon beschrieben  jugendliche wiederholt  dabei erwischt werden   dan finde ich einen anzeige gerechtfertigt


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jungendliche/Kinder angezeigt*

Da der Bengel erst dreizehn ist und somit nicht Strafmündig(wird in Holland auch nicht anders als bei uns sein),wird er wohl mit dem Schrecken davon kommen und das Verfahren höchstwahrscheinlich sowieso eingestellt.
Von daher als Erziehungsmaßnahme zu werten.
Ansonsten sehe ich es ganz anders als Krauthi,mit seiner " Keine Gnade" Einstellung,da ich finde eine Verwarnung,wäre in einem solchen Fall einem Kind gegenüber,vollkommen
ausreichend!
Ich glaube,dass manche bei der Bewertung solcher Vorfälle,vergessen selbst mal jung
gewesen zu sein.Scheinbar sind hier alle als Engel geboren!
Aber man nimmt ja gerne Behördlicherseits die Möglichkeit war,sich eher wenig wehrhafte
Objekte,an denen man die Durchsetzung der Gesetze demonstrieren kann,zu greifen.
Übrigens,dass wird in Holland auch nicht anders sein als bei uns.

Taxidermist


----------



## theundertaker (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jungendliche/Kinder angezeigt*

Aber die Eltern könnten mit einer Geldbuße rechnen müssen...^^

Ich kann Taxidermist nur zustimmen...jeder war mal jung...ich bin als Kind auch viel aufm Land gewesen und hab nur Mist gemacht, den ich vielleicht hier jetzt nicht schreibe, damit ich von so netten Leuten hier, besonders von einer Person, hier nicht wieder angeprangert werde.^^

Man kann sich auch mit wichtigeren Sachen beschäftigen, als mit kleinen Kindern, die ihre Fähigkeiten als Jäger austesten wollen in Form vom Angeln...mal ne Angel als Kind ins Wasser halten sollte wohl kein Problem sein, es sei denn man zerstört irgendwelche Sachen oder hält sich nicht an gewisse Regeln (bsp. keine Feuer oder sonstiges).

Thomas


----------



## gimli (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jungendliche/Kinder angezeigt*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Also Gimli so wie ich das mit meinen zugegeben bescheidenen Niederländischkenntnissen gelesen habe war der Junge 13 Jahre alt und hat wohl auch noch ein Feuerchen entzündet. Bzw. zum Zeitpunkt der Kontrolle wurden auch andere Umweltdelikte wie offenes Feuer bemerkt.
> Punkt 1: Mit 13 kann man lesen
> Punkt 2: Mit Papa oder Mensch über 18 mit Papieren darf der junge Herr mit einer Rute angeln
> Punkt 3: Mit dem Naturverständnis scheint es nicht weit her zu sein.#d#d
> ...



Wilhelm wo du mich so persönlich ansprichst, dann möchte ich dir auch antworten. Wenn du, wie du schreibst, über wenige Kenntnisse der niederländischen Sprache verfügst, dann würde ich hier nicht noch Zusatzbehauptungen aufstellen, dass der 13-jährige Junge noch Feuer angezündet hat! *Das entspricht nämlich nicht der Wahrheit! #d Es steht weder in dem Bericht der Sportvisserij Nederland noch in dem vom "de Gelderlander" .*

Somit ist dein Fazit, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, schon arg daneben.#d

Tipp: Die Meldung kannst du auch auf meiner Seite lesen. Dort steht er auf Deutsch.#h

Zurück zu Topic:
In meinen Augen haben Polizei und Behörden unverhältnismäßig gehandelt. Übrigens stehe ich mit meiner bescheidenen Meinung nicht alleine da, wie die Reaktionen der Niederländer auf den Bericht im "de Gelderlander" beweisen. Dort ist übrigens auch die Antwort des betroffenen Vaters zu lesen.


----------



## GiantKiller (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jungendliche/Kinder angezeigt*

typisch westeuropäische engstirnigkeit. statt einer geldstrafe, ect sollte man sie ein jahr in einen angelverein schicken wo sie alles wichtige lernen so sie denn wollen.

in usa gibt es übrigens programme wo jugendliche von der stadt kostenlos angelgerät und professionelle unterstützung bekommen. dort hat man erkannt dass die kids besser am wasser als vorm pc oder auf der strasse aufgehoben sind.


----------



## theundertaker (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jungendliche/Kinder angezeigt*

GiantKiller: Recht haste :m


----------



## Jaws (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jungendliche/Kinder angezeigt*



GiantKiller schrieb:


> typisch westeuropäische engstirnigkeit....
> 
> in usa gibt es ....


 

im prinzip ne gute idee... gleiches mit gleichen zu vergelten!

stellt sich nur die frage, ob es hier dann noch eine strafe ist!
hey, danke erst schei..e gebaut und jetzt darf ich noch in einen angelverein!!!

und ps: westeuropäische engstirnigkeit und die usa passen überhaupt nicht zusammen !!!


----------



## theundertaker (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jungendliche/Kinder angezeigt*

Es ging doch bei der Aussage von GiantKiller garantiert nur um das Prinzip...anstatt so junge Leutz zu verurteilen und zu bestrafen, sollte man ihnen halt lieber beibringen, wie beispielsweise das Angeln richtig geht und Ihnen die Regeln beibringen, die sie zu befolgen haben...vielleicht könnte man sie so wieder auf den richtigen Weg lenken...

Jedes Kind baut mal Mist...klaut in einem Laden oder sonst irgendwas, aber dann gleich so ne harte Strafe, das muss wirklich nicht sein...


----------



## GiantKiller (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jungendliche/Kinder angezeigt*

man könnte die strafe beispielsweise so gestalten dass die kinder 5 stunden gemeinnützige arbeit an einem gewässer verrichten, aber gleichzeitig die möglichkeit geboten bekommen das angeln richtig zu erlernen.

die westeuropäische engstirnigkeit existiert m.E. tatsächlich. Man neigt hierzulande gerne zur überregulierung. persönliche freiheiten stehen bei uns nicht ganz so hoch im Kurs wie in den USA. bei uns versucht der staat alles was geht zu reglementieren.


----------



## Pinn (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jungendliche/Kinder angezeigt*



GiantKiller schrieb:


> man könnte die strafe beispielsweise so gestalten dass die kinder 5 stunden gemeinnützige arbeit an einem gewässer verrichten, aber gleichzeitig die möglichkeit geboten bekommen das angeln richtig zu erlernen.



Alles lobenswerte Überlegungen von netten Leuten, die keine Ahnung davon haben, wie arbeitsintensiv die Betreuung von Jungs und Mädels ist, die dazu verdonnert wurden, irgendwo gerichtlich verfügte Sozialstunden oder Ähnliches ableisten zu müssen. 

Die persönliche und pädagogische Betreuung muss gegeben sein, versicherungsrechtlich muß alles stimmen und verwaltungsmäßig müssen die Arbeitszeiten erfasst und der zuständigen Behörde übermittelt werden. Dazu kommen UVV und Kosten für die persönliche Schutzkleidung. Nur mal so als meine persönliche Anmerkung dazu. Ich habe schon "schwere Jungen" bei mir im Betrieb gehabt, die wegen nichtbezahlter Handyrechnungen, wiederholtem Schwarzfahren in öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln oder Prügeleien mit Klassenkameraden 100 und mehr Stunden ableisten mussten.

Sowas kostet und ein normaler Angelverein kann sich so eine Betreuung nicht leisten!



GiantKiller schrieb:


> die westeuropäische engstirnigkeit existiert m.E. tatsächlich. Man neigt hierzulande gerne zur überregulierung. persönliche freiheiten stehen bei uns nicht ganz so hoch im Kurs wie in den USA. bei uns versucht der staat alles was geht zu reglementieren.



Sehe ich nicht so. Ich habe in Kanada Fischereiaufseher kennengelernt, die freundlich und hilfsbereit waren. Aber wenn die Handlungsbesdarf wegen irgendwelcher Verstöße gegen das Fischereirecht sehen, sind die überhaupt nicht zimperlich. 

Als angelnder Tourist muß man bei Vergehen neben einer Geldstrafe damit rechnen, dass Angelerlaubnisse und Angelgeräte beschlagnahmt werden und man selber ausgewiesen wird. Die kanadischen Fischereiaufseher haben allerdings auch viel weitergehendere Befugnisse als unsere ehrenamtlichen Fischereiaufseher und kennen sich bestens aus, was Angelmöglichkeiten, Angelerlaubnisse und die speziellen Vorschriften am jeweiligen Gewässer betrifft. Soweit mir bekannt ist, sind sie Mitarbeiter des Forstministeriums.

Und was die Regulierungswut und -vielfalt betrifft, ist Kanada uns weit voraus. Da sind neben den Lizenzen für Süß- und Salzwasser noch Lizenzen für bestimmte Fischarten erforderlich, die man nur mit dem tidal- oder non-tidal-Schein nicht beangeln darf. Und für Gewässer besonderer Klasse braucht man nochmal eine besondere zusätzliche Lizenz. Und an jedem Fluß oder See oder Fjord gelten andere Vorschriften bezüglich zulässiger Entnahmemengen, Entnahmeverboten oder der Mindestmaße spezieller Fischarten.

Alles ziemlich unübersichtlich, was aber von meinen Angelbekanntschaften aus den Staaten und Kanada in keiner Weise als problematisch empfunden wurde. Man angelt halt so wie erlaubt und wofür man die Lizenzen hat, und gut is.

Soviel zu "westeuropäische engstirnigkeit".

Der Unterschied zwischen uns und den "außereuropäischen" besteht vielleicht darin, dass wir traditionell mehr Distanz wahren.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## GiantKiller (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jungendliche/Kinder angezeigt*

Die Staatsquote und damit verbunden die detaillierte Regulierung aller erdenklichen Bereiche ist in Europa wesentlich höher als in USA. Das ist eine unwiderlegbare Tatsache.


----------



## Pinn (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jungendliche/Kinder angezeigt*



GiantKiller schrieb:


> Die Staatsquote und damit verbunden die detaillierte Regulierung aller erdenklichen Bereiche ist in Europa wesentlich höher als in USA. Das ist eine unwiderlegbare Tatsache.



Vor dem 11. September 2001 war das vielleicht noch so, danach hat sich vieles geändert. 

Ich möchte hier aber vielmehr nochmal den Gedanken aufgreifen, "strafffällig" gewordene Jugendliche zu Sozialstunden bei gemeinnützigen Projekten heranzuziehen, anstatt sie zu Jugend- oder Geldstrafen zu verdonnern.

Man liest viel über Renaturierung von Gewässern aller Art. Gemeint ist damit, sie wieder in einen naturnahen Zustand zu versetzen, damit sich Pflanzen und Tiere ansiedeln können, die früher in ähnlichen Lebensräumen vorkamen. Konkret kann das bedeuten, Bäche wieder an die Oberfläche zu holen, die irgendwann mal in unterirdische Kanalrohre gezwängt wurden, begradigte Bachläufe und Flüsse wieder in ihre nätürliche, mäandernde Form zu bringen, Überschwemmungsflächen (Flußauen) zu schaffen und hier Initialbepflanzungen vorzunehmen, Wehre abzubauen, um Flüsse für Wanderfische durchgängig zu machen usw.

Getragen werden solche Projekte von Vereinen, Naturschutzverbänden, zu denen auch unsere Anglerverbände gehören und daneben von staatlichen Einrichtungen. Meistens werden diese Projekte auch bezuschusst, aus unterschiedlichsten Töpfen.

Da im Rahmen solcher Projekte oft AB-Maßnahmen mit Qualifizierungsanteilen durchgeführt werden, spricht aus meiner Sicht nix dagegen, diese Objekte für Jugendliche zu öffnen, die gerichtlich oder vom Jugendamt verfügte Sozialstunden ableisten müssen. Die fachliche, soziale und pädagogische Kompetenz ist unter diesen Voraussetzungen gegeben, weil Mitarbeiter der amtlichen Stellen die Maßnahmen betreuen oder die zusatzliche Einstellung spezieller Fachkräfte zur Betreuung der Mitarbeiter Bestandteil der Maßnahme ist und bezahlt wird.

Deshalb hab ich auch geschrieben, ein normaler Angelverein kann sich das nicht leisten...

Zum Thema :
Wenn ich bedenke, was ich selber früher an Blödsinn angestellt habe, um an Fische zu kommen, bin ich froh darüber, nie erwischt worden zu sein!

Ernsthaft: Falls alles so stimmt wie rübergekommen, gibt es da wohl 'ne Überreaktion vom holländischen Fischereiaufseher.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## powermike1977 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jungendliche/Kinder angezeigt*

moin,

also da gibts nichts grosses. der typ bzw die eltern werden n fuffi (50€) bezahlen und ende. das ist alles was da laeuft.

mike


----------



## gimli (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jungendliche/Kinder angezeigt*



> gibt es da wohl 'ne Überreaktion vom holländischen Fischereiaufseher.


Offensichtlich hat die Polizei - kein Fischereiaufseher, BOA oder jemand von der Grünen Brigade - aus Unkenntniss falsch gehandelt.


----------

